# Please help the new guy!



## Chief_Airborne (Jan 2, 2012)

Hey, guys...new here to the forum. It's been a while since I've done this...I know that I'm rooted and I did the VooDoo lag modification. My "about phone" screen reads the following:

Baseband version:
i510.06 V.EE4
ScH-I510.EE1

Kernal version:
2.6.32.9
[email protected] #1

Build Number:
SCH-I510.EE4

I think I modded my kernal too...can't remember. So, my phone is asking me to update it...I tried it a couple of times and it just failes and freezes up. I pulled the battery, put it back in and everything is back to normal. My understanding is that I can't update it because I'm rooted. So, how do I get my phone back to a state I can update it?

Thank you for your help!
Chief


----------



## Chief_Airborne (Jan 2, 2012)

Please disregard...I found the answer.

Chief


----------



## Michael Ray (Sep 23, 2011)

Did you get it all fixed and working?


----------



## Chief_Airborne (Jan 2, 2012)

Not yet. I'm actually deployed to Afghanistan right now and I'm still at work. Won't be able to try it till a bit later.


----------



## electron (Aug 23, 2011)

Chief_Airborne said:


> Not yet. I'm actually deployed to Afghanistan right now and I'm still at work. Won't be able to try it till a bit later.


You have my respect and thanks.
Please, ask any questions you might have


----------



## Michael Ray (Sep 23, 2011)

Chief_Airborne said:


> Not yet. I'm actually deployed to Afghanistan right now and I'm still at work. Won't be able to try it till a bit later.


Let us know if you need any help.

BTW.....
Thank You for what you are doing and the sacrifices that you are making for us.
Stay safe and hurry home.


----------



## Chief_Airborne (Jan 2, 2012)

Thank you, everybody...very kind words.

I'll let you know how it turns out.


----------



## dmack09 (Jun 25, 2011)

So here's an almost complete overview I made for someone else, with changes I made for how your overseas. Some it may be irrelevant.

So the Tweak Stock Gingerbread ROM in the main post has Gtalk with Video, if you need another way to contact people back home. The audio comes and goes. For instance it did work with friend on their own Galaxy Nexus (the really new one everyone is drooling over), and we were both on Verizon. I could her my sister but she couldn't hear me with her Motorala Atrix with AT&T. You should have a perfect connection if you are on wifi and the other person is using a computer with a webcam, and vice versa if someone back home also has a phone with gtalk and a forward facing camera on their phone.

Qik Video or Vtok lets you video chat with Iphones, front camera support iffy for the Charge.

Since you got it updated I'm hoping, Installing Tweak Stock is Super easy using Odin 1.83. It roots it for you and everything. A little trick to remember is that sometimes USB ports on the back of a computer are high quality than the front (it has to do with the way the front USB ports are actually no directly connected to the motherboard often).

Always leave your android in USB debugging on except when you want to copy contents of the SD card to a computer and it won't recognize the phone with debugging on. Then you turn off debugging and set your phone's USB settings to ask on connection. And there's simply no reason to uncheck "Unknown Sources".

ROM Toolbox is the best app ever.

Volume Control Plus - really awesome volume control

Vaulty - encrypts pics/video on your SD card

Make sure you try out Google Voice search. Go into voice input settings and turn off safesearch, uncheck block offensive words, and turn on personalized recognition. Iphone users are retarded talking about "Siri" because the Android phones have the same thing for 2 years.

Always read the permissions carefully for any app. A lot of them are getting in the habit of asking for Location data when they don't need it. This so they can sell your data to advertisers or worse in your case

Facebook utterly destroys your memory. I downloaded it to sync the contacts, then turned off syncing. You can use Tinfoil for Facebook to browse it without it draining battery asking for location data.

ADW launcher - for simple theme changing.

I personally use Handcent for texting and I really can't think of what else I would need. I paid for Bettery Keyboard 8 because its awesome.

Titanium Backup(rooted) - if you haven't already get it. It saves EVERYTHING to your SD card (does't take up that much space actually). What this allows is after you spend all this time customizing and getting the apps you want, when you want to switch to another ROM or upgrade this one, you just download it, and it then run that and all your apps and account settings are back. The only problem is, down the road, you want to make sure you don't replace any old apps over the newer ones for the upgrade (like the camera and talk app with Tweak Stock). For Tweak Stock I manually went down the list restoring and deleting particular apps. I used to use to manage my apps in general with Titanium Backup but ROM toolbox is better for that.

Barnacle Tether to turn your phone into a WifI Hotspot. Easy Tether to connect to one computer and give it internet, good for saving battery.

(rooted) I have free minutes because I have a google voice number. I set it to my friends and family list. Then I downloaded and created an account with SipDroid. Then I installed Gvoice callback. So what happens is Gvoice sends a message over data and has your Google voice, free to create by the way, call you back, and then calls the number you want originally from there. On your phone records it shows up as only gvoice calling you. You need to make sure you're connected to data/wifi throughout the call though.

I paid 10 bucks for think free office. Its just flatout MS office on your phone. No root required.

DPS manager and a male to male 3.5 mm audio cable can make your phone use all speakers in a 5.1 surround sound setup (I guess a USO media room would be the only place to use it).

Lookout - Anti theft. really nice

Remote droid - use your Charge as keyboard/mouse for any computer

Google Shopper, Google Googles, Chrome to Phone

And finally, the coolest one ever. QR droid. You probably won't think its as cool, but this app scans those little barcode boxes you see all over the place. It also lets you create them. So I created one for my number, email, Street Address ect, and anyone with that app, Redlaser on Iphone, and a QR app on blackberry can scan it and get that information. They can also hold a shit ton of text, say for, a resume. I put them on the back of my business cards so people can scan it and it will take them to my website (www.lokistrategies.com). You can put the equivalent of a dog tag of information into one and print it, and say slap it on a piece of equipment. I work in IT so I can put one on a router so someone that comes along later can see what the password and URL and all that good stuff is.


----------



## Chief_Airborne (Jan 2, 2012)

Wow, impressive write up...thank you! Much appreciated.


----------

